# Any one know about the visa changes at the Hatta border?



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Im on a NZ passport and did a Hatta visa run last week, the dubai border guard said i am only allowed a maximum of two consecutive Hatta border runs, after that i am required to leave and return the country by Air (which will allow me to do two more consecutive Hatta border runs)

I have been doing this for a year and have had no problem until now, has anyone else heard of this rule? 

Also i would be interested to know if there is a maximum number of border runs.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

never heard of it! guess tomorrow will be number one of 2 if that's true. hmmm will ask as well. by the way flydubai offer some cheap flights to qatar and back, costs just over 500dhs if you time it right.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

This is the problem with relying on visa runs - you never know if, or when, they will change the rules. Flying to Oman is OK for NZ'ers as they don't have to pay the Oman visa but for everyone else it is a bit expensive to pay for flights and dhs.200 visa fee.


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

never heard this before i have been doing it for 14 months. mezyed charges to cancel visa as well as Al Ain, 35 aed...


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> never heard of it! guess tomorrow will be number one of 2 if that's true. hmmm will ask as well. by the way flydubai offer some cheap flights to qatar and back, costs just over 500dhs if you time it right.



MOE did you get a chance to ask them at the border?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

No forgot to ask them, they didn't tell me anything though. Did you ask them when they told you or did they just tell you this?


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> No forgot to ask them, they didn't tell me anything though. Did you ask them when they told you or did they just tell you this?


The first guy i saw told me to sit down and wait, then i was seen by a second guy who told me the rule (he also asked me why i am not on a residence visa). I questioned it but he made out this has always been the case and told me i have been breaking the rules throughout the year.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I think it depends on who you ask. I understand that doing a 'visa run' is technically breaking the rules but everyone working at the border knows people do. I am assuming the government certainly knows people do it. 

Take it for what it is and based on the above understanding, you go through the motions of doing a 'visa run' with enough confidence that no one ever questions you


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

You're not breaking the rules if you're not working though. If you tell them you're not working then there are no rules broken since you're allowed to go out and come back in for as long as you/they please. They can refuse you entry but there are no rules that I am aware of that say they can't let everyone who does that in.

Btw what happened to you happened to me before, he didn't tell me about the "can only do it twice then have to take a plane" thing but asked if I was working. Nothing happened after that but who knows maybe things have changed. I wasn't told about anything and neither did the person I went with.


----------

